# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  SmartSight, intelligent automation solution for stores, Zebra Technologies Corporation, Lincolnshire, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Zebra Technologies Corporation

zebra.com/smartsight

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zebra’s SmartSight inventory robot keeps an eye on store shelves"

by Ron Miller
January 13, 2020

----------

